# I need schwinn springer help please advice or your experience



## eddy45 (Dec 14, 2014)

My set up fits together and almost looks straight but it goes together hard and tight like if the bolt is bent or the bracket on the neck is ANGELED WRONG? IS THAT EAVEN possible my truss rods and set up came off a much older bike maybe that says it all right there. and to make it even worse I used a cup and rubber bushing from a new crap springer its all I had. What's the difference in PRE POST WAR SPRINGERS or maybe I need a 2 washer on the neck so the bracket sits higher up.  In the end it does work but I am worried that something might bend in the long run any way I am glad I could vent to the CABE I was ready to put it on here and say free to  good home I was SO MAD


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 14, 2014)

Something looks wrong... The rubber bumper should cover the hardware. Check the placement of the hardware, and are you using a new rubber bumper from a newer non schwinn fork?


----------



## eddy45 (Dec 14, 2014)

YES its the wrong bumper and thanks a ton for the diagram I just loosened everything and ill try again I have the old bushing but wasn't going to use it its pretty dry but at this point I will try any thing its weird its like its angled wrong and it wasn't a good idea to mix match parts LIVE AND LEARN


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's the parts list for both early and post 55 springers.


----------



## eddy45 (Dec 14, 2014)

Great that answers 1 big question I had are the neck brackets the same and they are so its not that I think the bolt is bent just enough to throw it all off I cant even get the spring to sit straight in the cradle it sits more off to one side I am going to get BEER and look at it again this has been the hardest part of this so far thanks guys for your help


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 14, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> I am going to get BEER and look at it again




Good plan.  For me, Beer makes a lot of crooked things look straight again.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, I never would have posted my first response if I had known beer was not involved. Don't waste our time, have a few BEFORE playing around with your old bikes/parts!!!!


----------



## frank 81 (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you have the Fork Crown Assembly Backwards? I did that once and nothing lined up.


----------



## eddy45 (Dec 17, 2014)

not Shure what part your exactly referring to frank steering tube? (2802) The forks are marked on mine fore left Right So  I think I am good there.  Definitely interested The bolt that goes through the spring is   bent so it might just be that its more WARPED THAN BENT I wont know for Shure until I get another one that's straight


----------



## frank 81 (Dec 24, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> not Shure what part your exactly referring to frank steering tube? (2802) The forks are marked on mine fore left Right So  I think I am good there.  Definitely interested The bolt that goes through the spring is   bent so it might just be that its more WARPED THAN BENT I wont know for Shure until I get another one that's straight




  Yes, the Steer Tube.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2014)

if it helps shed any light on the situation,the angled piece[2935]is a differant angle for old vs new springer,i think memory lane lists the 2 angles,if you have the wrong angle piece for then legs and steertube it will bind up,the bottom of item in the illustration has the bolt holes in differant places,on the newer fork the bolt goes stright though,on the older fork it is angled back,bottom line the make sure you have all the coffrct parts for the fork your puttin togther


----------



## eddy45 (Dec 25, 2014)

*man i hope not*

I didn't think it was possible I looked at it a thousand times before I put it on, I could see getting the other style backwards but I thought mine was the same front to back if its true than its a hard lesson learned,CRAP!


----------

